# Furry cons in the UK?



## dogit (Apr 27, 2014)

What furry cons are in the UK. For my first furry con i don't want to leave the country, if any one is attending any cons in the uk or knows of any can you send me a link.

ps: I am sorry if there is already a post like this i could not find it.


----------



## BiscuitTheHusky (Apr 27, 2014)

There is a con which i am thinking of going to which starts in may http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/ hope i helped ^^


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh I didn't know it was in Birmingham! I don't have a fursuit yet unfortunately, but if I'm free I might go just to experience what a furry convention is actually like =D


----------



## Wolfool (Apr 30, 2014)

This is going to be my first Con too^^ Can't wait! Shame I didn't go last year though... this years a futuristic theme which will be fun but last year was medieval which I would have _LOVED! _Hope you have fun!


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

I would love to go to this as I only live in Nottingham but I've found out about this too late of a time.  Maybe next year


----------



## dogit (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks Looking at the dates they conflict with exams but I will next year.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 30, 2014)

Two other cons from about the UK.

Scotiacon

Fur Isle


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey, I found a few.


----------



## dogit (May 1, 2014)

Ha ha. Ye I know but Its better hear because there recommended by furrys. So


----------



## Sar (May 5, 2014)

The current conventions in the UK are Confuzzled, Furball Run, The LondonFur Meet and ScotiaCon up in Scotland.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 11, 2014)

Greatodyer said:


> I would love to go to this as I only live in Nottingham but I've found out about this too late of a time.  Maybe next year



Hey if you're going next year, we can meet up if you like.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 11, 2014)

If I had money and my mother went to England with me, I could've tried going to CfZ... Oh well, maybe next year or in two years.


----------



## Wydo (May 11, 2014)

oh yea there is one in Liverpool too next year btw


----------



## Harbinger (May 11, 2014)

I was psycking myself up about Confuzzled but i didnt know conventions lasted over a course of days :/
I dont have any more days to book off and if i did there's no way i could sneak out without everyone knowings, its kinda crappy


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 11, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> If I had money and my mother went to England with me, I could've tried going to CfZ... Oh well, maybe next year or in two years.



It'd probably be easier for you to attend Eurofurence in Germany if you're in France?

That said, come to Confuzzled, too, I've met so many nice Eurofurs there. :3



Harbinger said:


> I was psycking myself up about Confuzzled but i didnt know conventions lasted over a course of days :/
> I dont have any more days to book off and if i did there's no way i could sneak out without everyone knowings, its kinda crappy



It can be intimidating at first, but everyone is there for the same reason, so you'll get along with lots of people. I'd be happy to hang out if you go next year.


----------



## Harbinger (May 11, 2014)

Yeah it sounds awesome and something i desperately need right now i just cant manage to get there


----------



## Wydo (May 12, 2014)

ahh man just go get a load of furs together and just go out drinking, its £100 at most and its a load of fun relieving stress and creating memories if your lucky.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 14, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> It'd probably be easier for you to attend Eurofurence in Germany if you're in France?
> 
> That said, come to Confuzzled, too, I've met so many nice Eurofurs there. :3



Going to Germany is much more expensive to me than going to England if I'm not mistaken (especially since Bordeaux is like, touchig the Atlantic and is not too far from Spain... In any case, I'll try to come next year to either, as money isn't something I'm too familiar with if you know what I mean... (being ultra poor sucks sometimes)


----------



## TyLupo (May 14, 2014)

The closest one to me is LondonFur, about two and a half hours of train journeying haha

But good to know that there is one close to me... I'm surprised there isn't one in Brighton... Brighton has like EVERYTHING haha


----------



## dogit (May 14, 2014)

yep ye it dose


----------

